
North Carolina man arrested for not returning VHS tape rented in 2002 - aaren
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/mar/24/north-carolina-man-arrested-not-returning-vhs-tape
======
f_allwein
If this holds, we're all doomed...

Seriously, it's interesting how he can still be arrested 14 years later. I'm
sure many more serious crimes would belong to the statue of limitations after
this amount of time.

------
stuaxo
I've always thought a society where (current) laws are enforced absolutely
would be dystopia.

Let's see what happens to him.

------
jandrese
My best part is Tim Green's apparently disbelief that someone would actually
rent Freddy Got Fingered. Although maybe it is not so surprising that someone
would completely forget about it the instant they stopped watching it.

------
Thetawaves
The man has a right to face his accuser in a court of law, and it sounds like
that entity does not exist any more.

------
maaku
Wat.

